# '16 Lumbar "Creaking" noise



## kittykeen98 (Jan 30, 2018)

Somebody please tell me I am not the only one with this problem! Every time I use the lumbar support, it makes this really, really annoying noise, kind of a creaking sound. It drives me absolutely crazy! I have an appt to have the dealer look at it (for $130) and I just know it won't make the noise for them. That's just usually how things work for me lol. Anyway, I tried googling this, and apparently Toyotas have this problem too, but nobody seems to know the cause. Has anybody had this and, if so, have you had any luck getting it fixed? Thanks!


----------

